# لافتات العلامات الارشادية والتحذيرية



## اسماعيل حجاب (25 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*لافتات العلامات الارشادية والتحذيرية*




*المخاطر في مكان العمل تحتاج آلي تعريفها وتوضيحها لتنبيه العاملين للخطر الناتج عنها ويتم ذلك بواسطة الألوان المميزة**والعلامات الإرشادية المميزة**.* 

*والألوان المميزة توضح وتعرف نوع الخطر وبالتالي تساعد العامل علي التعرف علي درجة الخطورة ويقود ذلك آلي تقليل احتمالات الإصابة.* 

*يجب تثبيت اللوحات بالقرب من المحابس**والتفريعات**كذلك عند المداخل والمخارج* 

*لذلك آخذت على عاتقي توفير جميع أشكال اللافتات الإرشادية والتحذيرية بجميع* 

*المقاسات حسب الموصفات العالمية ومترجمة إلى اللغة العربية*


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2012)

أخي اسماعيل
لماذا لا تقوم بادراج بعض النماذج كملفات مرفقة


----------

